# G2013 2022-23 Season



## acsoccer

Since there isn't a 2013 thread, I thought I'd post here.
What are peoples thoughts about the top 2013 teams for the upcoming season??????


----------



## SocalWestDad

acsoccer said:


> Since there isn't a 2013 thread, I thought I'd post here.
> What are peoples thoughts about the top 2013 teams for the upcoming season??????


What do you mean? I think it depends on the league. CSL or SOCALSOCCER league


----------



## acsoccer

SocalWestDad said:


> What do you mean? I think it depends on the league. CSL or SOCALSOCCER league


Who are the best teams in each?


----------



## acsoccer

Any big coaching changes or player movement for the new season?


----------



## Technician72

acsoccer said:


> Since there isn't a 2013 thread, I thought I'd post here.


@Dominic, who runs the site, will typically create the new age group in the summer as tournaments get underway and just before league play starts.


----------



## Willy Falcon

Not much info out there unless you've got a kid in that group. Here is my take, although player movement may have already happened and recently changed things: 

Surf and Blues looking like the top dogs (surprise/surprise). Blues may have 2-3 very formidable teams this upcoming season, not just the obvious Rennie team.

Slammers Sandoval is a great team and can compete with anyone. Strong players. 
Slammers Cruz and I believe Fluss round out there top 2013's. 

Legends picked up one player. I'm hearing a coaching change may and likely will happen here sooner then later. They compete, but in my opinion rely on 2-3 players to do all the heavy lifting. 
Legends Temecula Valley (Grey) was a really good athletic team playing flight 2 but should have been a flight 1 team last season. Not sure if they gained or lost players. I believe 1 of the Legends TV teams disbanded. 

Rebels are another nice team. Another team that in my opinion relies of 2-3 very strong players. 

Beach FC Souza is also good. Haven't seen them personally but have heard lots of good things. 

Arsenal FC gained I believe 4-5 new players. They took there lumps in flight 1 last year but appear to be on the right track to compete. Since they gained 4/5 players to F1, they sent 3 or 4 to a newly built F2 team. 

Sorry if I forgot to mention anyone else. These are the teams that come to mind. Looking forward to seeing a few other teams trend upwards. 
From what I see and I'm told. The 2013 crop of players are very talented, but still babies. Lot's of changes over the next 12 months. It'll be fun to watch and see them grow.


----------

